# 147 fmj 300 blackout loads



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Beside h110 or 296, anyone have another powder they use for 147 supersonic loads? Ive read people just up the charge of 1680 but it doesnt seem that great and want to keep that for my subs. I have some other common pistol powders like lil gun, bullseye, and titegroup but would like to hear what you guys use for the 147 pills. It doesnt have to be fast or super accurate, just looking for a cheap plinking round


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Lil gun will work for you. Not sure on charge weight but I know there is plenty info out there at www.300blktalk.com

Edit:

http://www.300blktalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=81553

You'll find others loads here.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

BradV said:


> Lil gun will work for you. Not sure on charge weight but I know there is plenty info out there at www.300blktalk.com
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Looks like 15-16 grains of lil gun is used. Hopeing some firsthand reports come in though


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Those would be first hand from those guys  Whoever they are haha.

For a 147gr about 2000fps is usually at max charges, so the 15gr charge averaging 1870fps I imagine is not actually that hot.

Hodgdon's load data shows 15.2gr max lil gun for a 150gr Hornady Interbond at 1932fps. That is probably the most similar you will find for lil' gun as factory load data.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*150 Grain Winchester Power Points*

I have loaded some 150 grain Power Points with I 4227. My Start load was 16.5 grains and showed no pressure. I fired these in a Remington 700 at ninety yards without the suppressor attached. Accuracy was less than an inch with three shots. I played with some H110 and had one group with two touching and a flier opening it to an inch. I think 296 and 4227 are the same powders, not 100% sure though. I save Lil' Gun for subs. I haven't had much luck with Trail Boss in the Blackout for what it's worth. Some of the other guys may back me up on this, I haven't found any supersonic loads that don't deliver at least one inch groups in the Blackout but the subs are a different story.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Wado said:


> I have loaded some 150 grain Power Points with I 4227. My Start load was 16.5 grains and showed no pressure. I fired these in a Remington 700 at ninety yards without the suppressor attached. Accuracy was less than an inch with three shots. I played with some H110 and had one group with two touching and a flier opening it to an inch. I think 296 and 4227 are the same powders, not 100% sure though. I save Lil' Gun for subs. I haven't had much luck with Trail Boss in the Blackout for what it's worth. Some of the other guys may back me up on this, I haven't found any supersonic loads that don't deliver at least one inch groups in the Blackout but the subs are a different story.


Win 296 and H110 are the same, 4227 is not. Load data may show slight variations between 296 and 110, but as I understand it, those differences are from varied batches during testing time with each powder label.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

BradV said:


> Win 296 and H110 are the same, 4227 is not. Load data may show slight variations between 296 and 110, but as I understand it, those differences are from varied batches during testing time with each powder label.


Yea, that's right. I went back and read my notes. Most of these loads are around sixteen grains so I guess they have similar burning rates. Like I said I haven't really had any dog loads yet except for some subs. And I have yet to find any 1680 so I don't even worry about it anymore. AR---supersonics Bolt---sub's, that's it.


----------

